# Tilapia Buttikoferi



## batho_777 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have just bought a 6 inch perfect specimen of the above fish.

I have been keeping SA/CA Cichlids for years and know the aggression they can show.

I have put in 3 Myleus rubripinnis (Red Hook Silver Dollars) in the same 400 litre tank.

The Buttikoferi is chasing the Dollars which I expected but this is going on almost 24/7.

Is this normal and is it better to seperate them and keep the Buttikoferi on its own?

Advice appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is better to seperate, and chances are you'll need a bigger tank.


----------



## batho_777 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Fogulhund,

I willl seperate but you are saying the tank at 400 litre will not be big enough for the Butti on its own?

Steve


----------



## Tanku (Mar 14, 2010)

He will kill your Silver Dollars.

I have a 17-18 year old Buttikoferi that's about 16 inches. We got her when she was about 1/2 an inch when our first son was born. Our son just turned 18, so we know the fish is that old. She has her own 180 gallon acrylic tank because we have been forced to take out anything we put in with her over the years. Dang fish has been in the family for so long we can't get rid of her. What a waste of a nice tank.

A 100 gallon tank would be OK for 1 fish, but that would be pushing it for as big as the Buttikoferi get.

She has some hole in the head from back in the day when I didn't take as good of care of water conditions as I do now.


----------

